# Dash question



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I just noticed something about the dashes on the 200's
Mine looks like I just have enough room for my regular DIN sized cd player and an EQ. But crutchfield says its a DD sized dash and Ive seen several 200s with the DD style dash.
Is it just my dash kit for my cd player or did nissan make the 98's dash a little smaller?
If someone could maybe measure the inside distance from top to bottom in the dash opening, I could compare them with mine. Im curious cuz if I DO have a DD dash I have alot more options with future mods.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

you wanna know how many dins you have available?
all b14's will have the hvac controls, and 2 din spaces under that.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I think it IS a DD dash. I looked at my cd player and its a litter bigger than my dads stock head unit in his chevy and its a CG which is basically a Din and a half.
Thanks for that info though, it helps when someone else can confirm it...I have lots of options now...OH BOY!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

It be DD


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they list it as dd becuase the se-r and sentra se comes with a dd stereo.. my 99 se-l came with the dd cd and cassette but I threw in a single din and the kit came with the tray for the second slot.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, if you look at the way my kit was made, it has a small opening for a 1/2Din EQ. I dont like the way its made, it looks rather cheap to me. I dont remember where I got it, but I want a new one. I keep seeing all these 200s with the opening below it and I want one. I want to use the space below my cdplayer to put in a DIN sized dvd player for a tv later on. Im about to start work on my buddies entertainment system in his car and I got to thinkin about mine. Now I want one, lol.
Thanks for that info guys.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yup, i blame the kit i got. Where did you get yours from. For all I know, mine could have came from walmart...it more than likely did.
Why do your pics have cardomain at the bottom and mine dont?


----------

